# Comments please



## Yikes (Jul 16, 2012)

this was built in code-concious San Francisco, by a licensed architect, for his own residence.

http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/3982/the-box-within-a-box-apartment


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 16, 2012)

It has to be okay after all it is sprinklered


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 16, 2012)

Rather cool use of the high sealing. Is he using the sprinkler pipe for his close rack?


----------



## High Desert (Jul 16, 2012)

Handrail/guardrails????????


----------



## pwood (Jul 16, 2012)

High Desert said:
			
		

> Handrail/guardrails????????


 none required, didn't get a permit! :mrgreen:


----------



## zigmark (Jul 16, 2012)

So if you don't get a permit you don't have to comply with the code?  Permit or not there are many things to consider with this tennant improvement all of which should have started with obtaining a permit.  Sprinklers in concealed spaces, interior finishes, stairway construction, exitting... etc.  I presume this is within your jurisdiction and you found out about this by reading an article in a local publication??  We had something similar happen recently with the use of a storage container and have yet to sort it out.

Keep us posted on how it goes.

ZIG


----------



## High Desert (Jul 16, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> none required, didn't get a permit! :mrgreen:


What was I thinking, silly me!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 16, 2012)

The dog wants his guardrail back!


----------



## steveray (Jul 17, 2012)

Code disaster....leave it to an ARTitect.....no offense to any architects out there.....


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 17, 2012)

Is a permit required or could this be classified as furniture?  Sprinklers under the obstructions would be an issue and could require a permit.  And, or course, sprinklers pipes were made to be coat hanger rods.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

The guard will go up about 8 months after that baby pops out.


----------



## rnapier (Jul 17, 2012)

Hell for architects and engineers is where they have to work on thier own designs for eternity.


----------



## conarb (Jul 17, 2012)

The sprinklers will go off and ruin everything in a short period of time, all part of our renewable construction agenda, but since current construction is supposed to have a 30 year service life, it really shortens that, economists call it the "Broken Window Fallacy",  the sooner you destroy it you have to rebuild it, circulating money in the process without tearing up prune orchards and killing spotted owls in the country, John Maynard Keynes would be proud.

Good example of Sprinkler Code meets Green Code, but apparently done sans participation of the Green Police.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 17, 2012)

ingenious use of 104.11 i guess.  not a big fan of the hanger rod/sprinkler.  hopefully his accreditation board didn't read the article too.  definitely could revive the "this is art/furniture, not a stair" thread.


----------



## codeworks (Jul 17, 2012)

aside from the obvious violations, no guard rail, handrail, sprink pipe being used for clothes hanger, maybe (by the looks of it, he doesn't appear to be that tall( short on minimum required ceiling Height) space at upper level, do the rooms meet the minimum square footage requirements as forth in the code? didn't see smoke detector on the ceiling, but the photo chops it up.  i think it's ugly.  i wouldn't want it. good publicity for the architect, no doubt.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 17, 2012)

Is that a Shiba Inu or a Jindo?


----------



## righter101 (Jul 17, 2012)

Keystone said:
			
		

> Is that a Shiba Inu or a Jindo?


Looks like a Shiba to me..

But for this forum, the most important question is.......... Is the dog license current???


----------



## Yikes (Jul 17, 2012)

The article said there was a bedroom somewhere inside there.  Don't know is there's an egress window - - or any window.

Codwworks seems to have found most of the code issues. I'm guessing the risers are about 8 to 8.5 inches.

Overall, I think it looks good/interesting aesthetically, but I foresee real problems when their baby learns to climb those steps.  I doubt this was inspected (the fire sprinklers being the obvious issue, even if it's "furniture"), or it must otherwise be justified as something other than legally habitable space.

I'm not an inspector or building official, I'm an architect. I typically see this kind of thing (stairs with no rails) in high-end modern homes in Mexico or Greece, where the houses look like the lair of some evil genius in an old James Bond movie.  Very dramatic, in part by virtue of the opporturnity to fall!


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

Egress window not required if sprinklered.  Many condo and apartment bedrooms now have no windows.  They save the exterior wall window space for the living areas.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe they don't have building and fire codes in the UK


----------



## Yikes (Jul 18, 2012)

Coug Dad - to clarify, that exception is allowed if it's a Type 1, 2A, 3A or 4 sprinklered building - -which in fact his building may resemble.


----------

